# Patellar Luxation - Surgery or no surgery?



## malyroo (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone with any experience with patellar luxation, please, please help!

I've been getting so many different opinions from veterinarians on whether or not my chihuahua should get surgery for his patellar luxation.

He's 1 year and 9 months old. He's a deerhead chihuahua. He's 11 lbs (not overweight at all, very skinny, just very tall). He first started showing signs of luxating patellas in his back legs when he was very young, probably around 7 months old. He's been at Grade 2 for a long time up until recently. His left back leg seems to be at Grade 3 now (since a few days ago). He won't put any weight on it at all, and anytime he tries, he has a limp and his leg is bent weird and looks off. He holds it up now almost all of the time and will only walk about 5 steps at a time before laying back down.

I've talked to a few vets about whether or not he should get the surgery and I've been getting mixed opinions. One vet told me, "If any vet tells you to get surgery for it, find another vet." I guess surgery for this condition is just way too severe and invasive and not worth it. She also said the surgery itself would give him arthritis early in life and you should only go this kind of surgery on bigger breeds. And the other vets that have told me to do the surgery, I'm scared are just diagnosing quick to get money (because of what the first one said). However, at this point, I don't see why I wouldn't do the surgery, considering he can barely even walk, let alone run and play and not be in pain.

I'd just like to know how the experience went for anyone here who got the surgery for their dogs. Does anyone recommend it? And is there anyone here whose dog got the surgery more than a year ago and is still doing okay?

I'm scared and worried and want the best for my baby! Please help!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If this was my dog, I would go ahead with the surgery and also put him on
Glucosamine & Chondroitin. It is not an easy surgery by any means, but your
pup is young, which will help him heal faster. There are a couple of members
on here that have gone through this procedure with their own dogs, so I will
bumb up this thread for you in hopes that you get some informative replies.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If he is in that much pain, get the surgery for him. My Pepe has grade 3, but it doesn't really bother him. He does only weigh 4 1/2 pounds, so that may help. But as LS said, there are quite a few members on here that had it done one their dog and it went well and they are able to be more comfortable.

Here is one thread of a poster here who had the surgery done. You can read and see what it will look like.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...y-pictures-luxating-patella-knee-surgery.html


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

CHICO has had this surgery.....I was very surprised how well he recovered.....

*CHICO's Luxating Patella Surgery Journey*





.


----------

